# Where to stay for Italy trip



## siesta (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello folks, I'm planning to travel to Italy in March 2011 with some family on a non-TS vacation, and looking for tips on where to stay. checked out tripadvisor but really prefer tugger advice.  

The current plan is to rent a villa somewhere in Tuscany or Parousia area so we can be in between Florence and Rome.  Will primarily spend days sightseeing at both, as well as venice for just a a day or so.  Will have a car, and will utilize the train if need be. Will have 6-8 in the group which includes me, so most likely a 3 bedroom villa will do. Any suggestions, even alternate to my plan, I'd love to hear. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sailingman22 (Sep 14, 2010)

We will in traveling to Tuscany for a week starting November 1st and after months of researching accommodations in the area, chose the Hotel Veccchio Asilo. We are renting a car in Rome so we chose this hotel due to location and excellent reviews in Tripadvisor. Pisa, Florence, & Siena are within an hours drive and the train station is near by. There are many small hill towns in the area to explore as well as winerys. Good luck on your search.


----------



## siesta (Sep 14, 2010)

thank you for the reply, what was the nightly rate like? and where did you book it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## caribbeansun (Sep 14, 2010)

While I can understand your desire to spend time outside of the cities I have to wonder if you won't "waste" a fair bit of time travelling back and forth between the cities and your base.  Driving into Rome in particular might be quite unnerving - rail could be a better alternative.

Might you be further ahead, particularly when considering Rome, to stay in the city proper?  See what you will in Rome, move on to Tuscany or Florence, tour around there and then on to Venice?

You might also wish to consider how long you'll be there and if you are trying to do too much with the time alotted.

If you have more specifics (length of time, budget, what are you interested in, etc.) perhaps more direct answers could be provided.


----------



## sailingman22 (Sep 14, 2010)

Our accommodations at the Hotel Veccchio Asilo cost 85 euros which includes breakfast. We are staying 3 nights in Rome prior to an 11 day tour of Israel and booked 2 sight seeing tours and the third tour was free through Presto tours for Rome. 

Hotel Veccchio Asilo has an excellent reputation on tripadvisor and just what we are looking for after 2 weeks of touring. A glass of wine, cheese, bread, and an easy chair to admire the view. Guido will help arrange for different tours of the area or recommend a good local restaurant. Check a good travel book, check out trip advisor or slow travel Italy.


----------



## siesta (Sep 15, 2010)

caribbean, thanks for your suggestion.  I may in fact split up the stays between desired touring destinations, instead of one base for the whole trip.  the trip will be around 10-14 days. 

sailingman, that hotel has some great reviews and I will definitely look into it further, thank you. I have already requested information via the contact link on the hotel website.


----------



## sailingman22 (Sep 15, 2010)

These sites may be of some help for information on Italy. I agree with Caribbeansun to choose 2 or 3 bases for your stay so that you get a flavor of the south, middle and northern areas of Italy since they are all very different.

If you plan to visit Rome, you may want to stay outside the city near the ocean and take the train into Rome each day and schedule your sightseeing tours at your leisure.

www.bed-and-breakfast-in-italy.com

http://www.venere.com

http://www.viator.com

http://www.amalficcoast.com/


----------



## siesta (Sep 15, 2010)

thank you very much for the links, the ladies (read:board of directors) in our group have determined that it is best for us to travel in May.


----------

